# Fishing report: Yorktown Pier



## dfl0018 (Feb 21, 2013)

I had the evening off and decided to try Yorktown again just to see if anything had moved in yet. I spent three hours catching seaweed on my rigs and jellyfish in my cast net... I was throwing a variety of shrimp, squid, cut shad for the heck of it, fake bloodworms, and some plugs - not a bite.

BUT..... 

A local deputy stopped by and gave me a tip about a nearby "hotspot" ... I went to check it out and got into a bunch of puppy drum in the half hour I was there!! Will definitely go back when I have more time. Was great to get some pulling finally!


----------



## fishbitez757 (Jan 28, 2013)

What were you catching the puppy drum on?


----------



## dfl0018 (Feb 21, 2013)

The first one hit on squid, so I switched to that and they kept hitting steady. Seems like they were pretty thick where I was, so they may have hit anything - but I stuck with what I got the first strike on. I think I caught six in a half hour and I was only using one rod...


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Would you like to tell us where this hotspot is? Haha you don't have too. Nice job!9


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

All the spots will be hot soon. Glad you had some action I was there a week ago and all I caught was a chill from the howling wind...


----------



## A Reel CoolChick (Nov 3, 2011)

Great job! Did they have any size to them?


----------



## dfl0018 (Feb 21, 2013)

They were all about 18-20". The clue is in the word "hotspot". I was only there a short time, because me fishing there wasn't strictly legal... But after a few phone calls hopefully I'll have the green light to fish there.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Funny the deputy told you about the hotspot that wasn't strictly legal, no shortage of no trespassing signs in yorktown.. I really like yorktown its like a world of its own all historic and the ships are cool


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

I just did a google maps street view over that "hot" area. It actually shows someone fishing. I like the sign behind the 6 foot fence with a barbed wire topping.

"NO FISHING OVER FENCE"

Someone must have gotten creative in the past. 

I wonder how close you can get to it from the water in a boat before you run into signs?


----------



## dfl0018 (Feb 21, 2013)

I know, right? The deputy told me that you need a permit, but said to check it out since he was the one on duty in the area that night... It's easily accessible, the barbed wire is just in the one spot so nobody climbs there. There were many signs of people fishing all through there, but after a security officer stated shining a flashlight around I decided to get out of there. To me it looks like you can nose right up into that area on a boat, didn't look to be any signs posted in the water.


----------

